# Our puppy Pepper



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Our puppy Pepper!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Pepper is fab ,I love the blue roans...

She is such a cutie ,hope everything is going well and she's settling in ok x


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwwww so cute!!! What a lovely colour


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a PERFECT name! He really looks exactly like his name!! He is adorable! Great colors and sooo tiny!! Enjoy :whoo:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:baby: OOPS! Just asumed it was a he . . see from another post this is a she! sorrry . . still adorable!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely cute!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahhh little Pepper is just delicious 

She's so tiny 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Pepper is beautiful and so tiny! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Adorable! Love Blue Roan :twothumbs: Will be interesting to watch her coat change. Roo's has changed quite a lot in 8 weeks but not as much as I had expected.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to pepper!! Love her colouring


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a sweetie! Treasure these days when she is so tiny.... they do grow!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely, like Clare it goes without saying that I love blue roans, she's gorg xxx


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

lovely pup where did you get her?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely Pepper.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

kimmie said:


> lovely pup where did you get her?




Thankyou, she is lovely! She's from a hobby breeder in Kent ~ near me so I've been able to visit lots! She comes home in a couple if weeks and we are all so excited!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww she is gorgeous, i'm thinking "if" I ever ot another poo it would have to be a blue Roan, I love their colouring.

Not long now, bet your counting the sleeps!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really sweet, bet you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hi Sharon, love the latest photo of Pepper and love your choice of name! She is a real beauty and looks very like Dexter when he was that age.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Pepper is gorgeous & so tiny! Bet you are so excited getting everything ready for her arrival


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

She is adorable.


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

How is pepper?


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pepper isn't home yet - 3 more sleeps!!!


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

How exciting....3 more sleeps and counting hope things have worked out well and you are enjoying her


----------

